# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Circulez, y'a rien à boire

## Gana

Pas de domino's day cette année sur TF1. Il faut dire que le record n'a pas été homologué par les juges qui étaient bien tous torchés comme des Polonais. El Gringo, grand journaliste de terrain a quand même réussi à récupérer des images de l'événement sans vomir une seule fois.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Khalimerot

je les aurais bien aidé a vider les bouteilles qui ont servies a l'exploit :D

----------


## Zaiyurhf

j'aime  ::wub::

----------


## Valkyr

::O: 

Le baby-foot est génial.

----------


## Onice

Ces mecs ont la classe !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oh ouais le baby à la fin...

----------


## Warzlouf

Merveilleux, un grand moment de poésie hypnotique et transcendantale. Beaucoup d'inventivité un baby foot utilisé avec brio.

----------


## DecapFour

Ya pas à dire, ça aurait plus de classe avec des bonnes bouteilles de pastis.  :Cigare: 
Ils utilisent cependant, qlq bouteilles de Bombay Sapphire. Classe.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

La grande classe

----------


## Ulyses

Le plus marrant maintenant? La session balayage de verre cassé.

----------


## zAo

Boire fait reboire !

----------


## zuluhed

Terrible!! C'est programmay pour quand sur TF1?

----------


## Silver

A mon avis on approche de l'œuvre d'art totale là... total respect !  :Cigare:

----------


## titi3

Haha fantastique  :^_^:  Deux questions: combien de temps pour monté tout le bazard et surtout: font ils un test avant pour voir si tout est bien calibré  :Cigare:  ?

----------


## Nilsou

Ouais c'est vrai ça comment ils font pour savoir que tout tombera pile poil?

----------


## touriste

Ca en fait des crayons :x

----------


## TheToune

????? Ce truc est pas déjà passé dans une news il y a un moment ...

Y'avait même une blague sur le fait que c'etait pas chez gringo parce que c'etait trop bien rangé ou un truc du genre....
Ou alors je suis un jeune drogué ...

----------

